# jsp includieren



## Banana (9. Okt 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Main.jsp und eine zwei.jsp erstellt.
Die Main.jsp soll auf die zwei.jsp zugreifen können, deswegen habe ich die zwei.jsp includiert

code......

<%@ include file="zwei.jsp"%>


code......

das funktioniert aus prima, die zwei.jsp kann problemlos auf die variablen von der main.jsp zugreifen. das problem ist nur, dass die main auch auf die variablen von zwei.jsp zugreifen können soll. wieso klappt das denn nicht und was muss ich tun damit das klappt?
wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Banana


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

Was sind denn das für variablen auf die du zugreifen möchtest?

Speziell der "scope" wäre interessant.


----------



## Banana (9. Okt 2007)

in der includierten JSP wandel ich Strings in ints und möchte einen int-Wert wieder zurück an die Main übergeben.

Was meinst du genau mit "scope"????


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

Du sollst doch keine logik per Scriptlets in JSP Seiten ausführen, JSP sind zur Anzeige gedacht.

scope ist der Gültigkeitsbereich.


----------



## Banana (9. Okt 2007)

Wie meinst du das jetzt?

JSP ist nur zur Anzeige gedacht?? Dafür ist doch HTML da und mit JSP kann ich die Funktionen durchführen oder etwa nicht??


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

> JSP ist nur zur Anzeige gedacht?? Dafür ist doch HTML da und mit JSP kann ich die Funktionen durchführen oder etwa nicht??


Kurz gesagt: JSP kann  HTML auch erzeugen, das Frontend.
Bei JSP handelt es sich um eine Darstellungstechnologie.

Du solltest komplexere Operationen nicht in JSPs machen.

Dafür sind Servlets besser geeignet als JSPs.

Kurz: Wenn du in JSPs Taglibs, Java, JavaScript, CSS und HTML reinschreibst, hast du ein Chaos!

Lass das Java weg 

Such doch mal nach MVC .


----------

